

Chicago’s losing battle with sexual assault - benrudolph
http://bitbybit.benrudolph.com/blog/2015/04/14/chicago-crime/

======
mahouse
It's interesting to compare the "CSA reports per 100 residents" with this:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/ba/African_...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/ba/African_American_Population_by_Census_Tract_in_Chicago%2C_IL_%282011%29.svg)

~~~
benrudolph
That is really interesting. Not too sure if that correlation is fair. I feel
like a metric on socio-economic standing might be fairer

